# New Campaign Starting



## Northman (May 13, 2004)

I'm going to be starting a new campaign in less than two weeks.  Before I make the official post asking for players I wanted to see who was interested.  I've talked to several people over the past few months and now that the time has come I want to put the call out there again.

The campaign will take place on Tuesday or Wednesday nights from 5:00 to 8:00 PM Pacific Time (give or take a half hour).  I want to see what everyone's availability is before I set it in stone.

The adventure will be taking place in the Middle Kingdoms in either Mittendien or Thoradur, or both.

The starting levels will be 1st or 4th.  I haven't made my final decision yet.

For those that don't know me, let me give a quick snapshot of me as a DM.

I have been playing and DMing D&D since 1984.  I have been DMing games online since 1997.  I have run several long campaigns online none of which was less than 9 months long.

My games tend to be a mix of interactive roleplaying, a little prolem solving, and tough, challenging, bloody combat.

If you're afraid of losing a character then this isn't the game for you.      At one time the title of DM of Death seemed to stick to me.  I don't pull punches.    

But I love heroic adventures where the players follow a story yet stay in control, where relationships and dialogue are important, and where you get a chance to outsmart your foes in battle.  Since combat is the heart of D&D, I do not shy from it.

Most of all I love to have a good time creating a story with the players.  I like laid back people who know the rules or are learning the rules, who don't stress, show up on time, like to laugh, like a challenge, and who love to be "in character."

Enough.  If you're interested, drop a note here.  I will be putting things together for the next week then polishing it off the following.


----------



## Eroria (May 14, 2004)

Jumps up and down waving her hands. 

I'd definitely be interested. I can make either tuesdays or wednesdays, but tuesdays work better. 

If it's 4th level I've already got a wizard in the area, if it's first, well, I'll need to decide if I should make someone new or use a char. I played once...


----------



## Ezieer (May 14, 2004)

*Run run run!*

A summer of destruction draws nigh...Northman the Destroyer has awakened! The streets of San Diego and a dungeon near you aren't safe.

Note: All of what the DM has stated is true! In addition, he runs a very entertaining and challenging game. If you are looking for a game and you "know what you are doing" you should join!


----------



## Zildrax (May 14, 2004)

Well, I'm potentially intrested. However, I have to admit, that I'm a bit intimidated, being someone who doesn't really know what they are doing as I'm new to playing D&D, but likes to roleplay and gets very into their character. 

Is there anywhere I can email you to possibly ask a few questions? I'd like to learn a bit more if possible. *smiles*


----------



## Aguirre (May 14, 2004)

*Ave Northman, morituri te salutant!*

I'd love to play.  I could only do Tuesdays, though.  I'm open to just about anything, character-wise, whether you decide on 1st or 4th level characters (although I prefer starting from first).


----------



## Ezieer (May 14, 2004)

You should be prepared to make a few chars Zildrax.... *smiles evilly*



			
				Zildrax said:
			
		

> Well, I'm potentially intrested. However, I have to admit, that I'm a bit intimidated, being someone who doesn't really know what they are doing as I'm new to playing D&D, but likes to roleplay and gets very into their character.
> 
> Is there anywhere I can email you to possibly ask a few questions? I'd like to learn a bit more if possible. *smiles*


----------



## Northman (May 14, 2004)

Zildrax, I have no problem playing with players who are learning the system.  I just don't like playing with players who arn't interested in learning the system.  Things get too loosey goosey for me if we don't use most of the rules.  

Email me at longbow-2@cox.net and I'll answer any questions you have.

Ezieer, thanks for the kind words.  Remind me who you played last time... 

Eroria, you know you're in.  Thanks for staying flexible on the day.  I still want to see who's available when.

Aguirre, can I ask what experience you have roleplaying online or offline?  What kind of games do you like?  Have you played in the 13 Kingdoms much?

Thanks!


----------



## Jackahue (May 14, 2004)

*I'm interested...*

Hey, I'd be interested in joining, especially since I see the DM just posted 15 minutes ago and I may be able to catch him online now. I've never played on this site or on any message board for that matter, but I've got a good bit of experience with D&D, most of it offline, but a couple campaigns online. If ya could, DM, IM me at one o' the following...

YIMonavon43055
AIMerek43080

I hope ya do, I'll be bookmarking this and I'll be sure to check on it if you don't message me.


----------



## Northman (May 15, 2004)

Jackahue, I'm sorry, I don't have those IMing services.  I just saw your post.

Thanks for your interest.

I'd like to know from everyone (I've heard from Eroria and Aguirre via email) about what you like to see in a roleplaying game.  Be as general or specific as you want.  If you have experience in online games, let me know too.  If you don't, you'll find online chat games are a ton of fun, but very different from face to face gaming.


----------



## Ezieer (May 15, 2004)

Northman said:
			
		

> Ezieer, thanks for the kind words.  Remind me who you played last time...




Lets see.. there was Jaad the human Ranger/Druid of Horun the Hunter... but he died. I think that Troll ate him in the end. Then I think there was Droovek the Giant Killer... and then there was Vrondard the dwarven waraxe wielder.. 
I'm not sure if both dwarves died, but Droovek did... in the house of Orcian horrors.

Their AC's were never high enough, their HP's never stout enough, they were never unflankable enough and they were never cowardly enough to go home, buy a cobblers shop and stay safe making shoes for the rest of their lives. Such is the plight of heroes!


----------



## Zildrax (May 15, 2004)

*Mutter, mumble* Email program just ate the email I wrote to you...take two...


----------



## Northman (May 15, 2004)

Eizeer, you cracked me up.    

Good times.  If you're gonna go, you should get eaten by a troll.  I've had players lose characters by drowning and teleporting themselves into the ground.  Definitely not as cool as being eaten by a troll.


----------



## morcano (May 16, 2004)

So has anyone not died in your campaigns?  Or is it just expected to die and die often?


----------



## Jackahue (May 17, 2004)

*Uh...*

I'm mostly just looking for a game where I dun hafta be DM. -_- All my IRL campaigns and most of the online ones I play, I get stuck being the DM. It's fun and all, but I really like to play once in a while, too.


----------



## firehorse (May 17, 2004)

Hey, good to hear Northman.  I'll check my schedule here after school ends and see if I can pencil ya in.  I played Grendl in your Play-by-post game in Lorindar.  I too prefer heroic campaigns where characters participate in and by their actions help develop the storyline.  

And yes, I've had characters die before.  When my Paladin died, I to play the part of his Paladin's warhorse until the party could get him resurrected.  Part of the game.  The other character that died in that session got eaten by a demon......

I am also considering getting back into DMing.  I too have been playing and DMing on and off since the early 80's.


----------



## Northman (May 17, 2004)

I'll be posting here as I figure out more specifics.

Morcano, it's not expected that you'll die, but the posibility is always there.  Eroria is a character who never bought the farm ( as far as I remember) that played in my campaigns and there are others.  But there are also lots of characters that fell victim to the dice.  Bad dice is like a blade that slips by your defenses.  Dragon or kobold, anything can kill you if it gets lucky.

I just tend not to pull the punch, or fudge.  If your PC was meant to be troll food, then troll food he is.  But when you defeat a big bad guy in my game, you know you earned it.  I didn't hand you anything.  I find players relish those kinds of victories, and they more than make up for the string of dead characters they may or may not have had... 

Stay tuned.


----------



## morcano (May 17, 2004)

Just so you know, no offense was intended in my earlier post if any was taken.  And I agree dice rolling can either make or break you.  I play a game called warhammer 40k and you never know whats going to happen because of the dice rolling.


----------



## Northman (May 17, 2004)

Oh, no offense was taken Morcano.  It's hard to tell what people mean in simple text, but no, I wasn't offended in the least.. in fact I'm not sure how I could have been.

I know what Warhammer 40K is.  Pretty much every time you play you lose most if not all your guys, right?  You should be used to it.


----------



## Eroria (May 17, 2004)

Eroria didn't bite it for two reasons.

1) She was opposed to going in after the Troll the first time, so hung near the back and ran away with the mud dwarf almost immediately after the fight started.

2) I got busy, so had to leave the game for a time, so she wasn't with the party when they met their bitter end (those that survived the first Troll fight, that is).

But in a later game, Ilka died mightily. I've found that while bad dice can cause a death in one of Northman's games, the most frequent cause seems to be poor tactical planning on the part of one or more PCs. The fights are often so close to the wire that one bad decision can have a large cost. But we've also handled lots of fights that have seemed like they'd have too high ECLs for our party level. It's fun that way!


----------



## JanaxilSerpentil (May 17, 2004)

i would like to be a part of this..... can you tell me if there's still room for your campaign, i would like to play a druid.....


----------



## Jackahue (May 18, 2004)

I'm checking here every so often to see what's going on, I'm still interested, just waiting for new developments. Northman, do you have any IM programs at all? If I dun got it, I could prolly download it.


----------



## Northman (May 19, 2004)

Eroria, those were some good times.    Ever since I was in the army my memory is going downhill fast.  Probably was exposed to radiation or something... I was too close to those cannons and rockets a lot... hmmm.

What was I talking about?

Oh, yeah.  I forget about this stuff til someone reminds me.  Often a group whoops up on stuff for a while then suddenly goes (the infamous phrase) "a room too far."  And everything goes wrong.  That's when lots of folks die.  

When that happens, remember one thing.  You don't have to outrun the troll.  You just have to outrun the slowest person in your party.    

Eroria is one of my all time favorite players.  And now that you mention it, tactics are important.  After a while you need to figure out what you're doing in combat, cuzz the bad guys are.  I seem to remember a sorcerer who took her first two level one spells and neither of them were offensive... 

I need to find that dungeon.  What was it called?  If I see the map the memories will come flooding back.

Oh, and I'm working on the game.  In fact I'm looking at a map in progress before me.  Not too shabby if I say so myself.


----------



## Northman (May 19, 2004)

Since I will max out at 5 players, I'll have to make some kind of determination as to who I'll take in the campaign.  I'll be posting more info in the next few days, including character levels and basic info.


----------



## Northman (May 19, 2004)

Jackahue said:
			
		

> I'm checking here every so often to see what's going on, I'm still interested, just waiting for new developments. Northman, do you have any IM programs at all? If I dun got it, I could prolly download it.




I have windows messenger.


----------



## Ezieer (May 19, 2004)

And if you get passed over here, you can check out Entropy's Sunday game which happens every 1-2 times a month or Ark's weekday game (which shifts around on occation but is generally weekly). They both have advertisements for players (Entropy's just one below this one and Ark's you may have to search for).



			
				Northman said:
			
		

> Since I will max out at 5 players, I'll have to make some kind of determination as to who I'll take in the campaign.  I'll be posting more info in the next few days, including character levels and basic info.


----------



## Northman (May 20, 2004)

So it looks like those interested are:

*Eroria, Zildrax, Aquire, Jackahue, and Janaxil.*

It looks like the night is going to be Tuesday.

I didn't hear any prefrences to the time, so 5:00 to 9:00 PM Pacific sounds about right.

And we'll be starting at 4th level in the kingdom of Mittendien.

Races that are prominent

*Human * (dominant)

*Uncommon*
Hill-Dwarf
Wood-Elf
Half-elf
Halfling
Half-orc

*Rare*
Mountain Dwarf
Surface-gnome
Sea-elf

*Oddities*
half-ogre
Hobgoblin
Lizardfolk
Nagan

*All Others*
prohibited

Remember that some of these are going to come with prejudice and perhaps even violence when dealing with other races.  If you play a hobgoblin, half-orc, half-ogre, lizardfolk, or Nagan be prepared to be treated poorly by some.  If you look like a "monster" be ready to be seen as evil and attacked and possibly killed for your similarity to vile creatures.

If you do not have a 4th level character (and I assume most do not) follow the same guidelines in the Setting Guide to create a character except the following:

1. You begin with 2,400 gold pieces.
2. You may choose any items out of the PHB.
3. You may choose any potions, wands, or scrolls from PHB spells at generic prices.
4. I will be assigning you magic items to round out your character after your character is done.
5. You begin with 6,100xp.  If you want to make magic items, you may do so but not with a cost of more than 100 xp.
6. If you have any special requests just let me know.  You can post here or email me.

Remember: You get +1 to any one ability at 4th level
Remember: Pay attention to the skills and feats you give your character if you want to achieve a prestige class.

Please confirm by *posting here * that you want to play in the campaign which will be starting either this Tuesday or the following, depending on how ready we are.

Have fun!


----------



## Eroria (May 21, 2004)

Eroria, human wizard, level 4th.

The very beginning of crows feet can be seen beside this skinny woman's light brown eyes. Her skin is moderately tanned, and her blue-black hair is very tightly curled, to the point of being frizzy, even, and seems rather uncontrolable as it sprays, rather than falls, around her face and down her back. Slightly buck-toothed, her lips are rather pale. She's rather short, and frequently walks with her eyes tilted towards the ground, occasionally bumping into things and even people that she doesn't see.

corrie@giantsquid.net

This character is already 4th level, but I'll have to e-mail you with questions if it's to be a 3.5 game, as she's 3.0.


----------



## Northman (May 21, 2004)

Yes, this is going to be a 3.5 game.

And Eroria, I believe about a year and a half have gone by since we last saw Eroria alive...


----------



## Eroria (May 21, 2004)

Hmm... then, question for the other PCs. Would any of you be the type to take a very shy woman with very few practical real-life or social skills under your wing?


----------



## Aguirre (May 21, 2004)

Well, I've yet to make a character, and I don't even really have anything in mind.  I was thinking I'd see what others came up with, then fill in a need, if there is one.

I could make up a companion or henchman for Eroria.  Perhaps a bodyguard, or something of that sort.  We can work it out via e-mail, if you like.


----------



## Zildrax (May 21, 2004)

I'm intrested in playing. I can't say more right now, but I'll email ya tommorow. *smiles*


----------



## Jackahue (May 23, 2004)

Post your MSN messenger dealy if you would, I'm somewhat embarassed about mine, was made 6 years ago. -_- I'm still interested, by the way, haven't made my character yet, though, would like to see what direction everybody else goes in.

Edit: And, I don't know where the character creation setting thing you talk about is... If it's online, I could use a link.


----------



## Northman (May 23, 2004)

So far we have:

Eroria, human wizard4


The setting guide (the new one will be out sometime in the near future) is at: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/hosted/T13K/T13Kv1.1.pdf

I did my messenger a long time ago... lets see... I think it is 

Dherbodan

I think.


----------



## Loser4773 (May 24, 2004)

*Durgen Hammerfist*

I'm in!  I'm a 4'3", long bearded, loves ale and crackin' skulls dwarf.  Specialties are dwarven drinking and singing.  Breaking giant's weapons is my favorite pastime.  If you agree to let me in the group I agree to make it an adventure!

I carry a large adamantite warhammer and shield.  I am covered in plate armor and carry an immense amount of stuff in my pack.  If asked I can tell you all there is to smithing weapons or armor.  Just don't ask me about wine or elvish songs, they weren't made for dwarven tongue or ear.

Common things you'll hear from me are, "Your out of position!", "They're all mine!" or "Where's the cleric!"


----------



## Northman (May 24, 2004)

So far confirmed:

*Eroria, human wizard4

Durgen, hill-dwarf fighter4*

Get me your name, race, class so I can confirm you!


----------



## Loser4773 (May 24, 2004)

*Durgen Hammerfist*

Northman has forced me to post a picture with my login I.D.  What do you all think?


----------



## Zildrax (May 24, 2004)

Name will be Zerash Vis'Szanath, Sauran Cleric, Level 3. (*shakes fist at ECL*) I'm still not sure what would be wise equipment to purchase, I'm unsure what'd be useful. If anyone would like to give me a hand with that, it'd be much appreciated...don't want to get everyone killed after all. *smiles*


----------



## Northman (May 24, 2004)

Zildrax, I asked you in the email, but I'll ask you here too.  What is a Sauran?  It's not a race in The 13 Kingdoms, unless you mean something else like Lizardfolk.

What do you mean?


----------



## Zildrax (May 24, 2004)

I haven't gotten an email where you asked that...however, an email I sent you DID get sent back. I wonder if your mails aren't reaching me? If you've been sending mails and I haven't been responding, I haven't been getting them. 

And Sauran were, I believe, the name of the PC version of Lizardfolk in 13K, unless there was a change. They are called Sauran in the Paludosus Gazeteer, but not in the default setting guide, it seems. So yes, Sauran = Lizardfolk heheh.


----------



## Northman (May 24, 2004)

Okay.  Whew.  Yeah, I checked the setting guide and I couldn't find reference to Sauran.  Lizardman it is.

But remember that being a lizardman means people are not going to react favorably to you.  They may range from suspicious to violent.  And the kind of violence that lmake ocal folk look the other way if you know what I mean.  So be very careful.    The only thing worse than a lizardman would be a hobgoblin.    And know that your presence will probably cause a distrubance most places you go.  And you might have problems finding lodging, people who will sell to you, etc.

And since you must have been traveling in human lands for a little while at least, it would make sense if you have been traveling with at least one human who could protect you.  Perhaps one of the other characters.

Oh, and about the emails.  I'll check into that.


----------



## Zildrax (May 24, 2004)

Now I got your email. Maybe my mail server was just taking a nap. I can respond now, heheh.

And yeah, I know my character won't be well liked. I don't mind, it's all fun. *smiles* Makes for good roleplay.


----------



## Northman (May 24, 2004)

If anyone is interested in playing a class out of the Minatures Handbook, let me know.  There are some nice ones.  Also, the metamgaic "sudden" feats are available out of there.  Possibly all the feats.


----------



## morcano (May 25, 2004)

Is there still room in the campaign?


----------



## Eroria (May 25, 2004)

Am I correct in the assumption that we're not ready to start on *this* tuesday (aka tomorrow)?


----------



## Loser4773 (May 25, 2004)

Durgen sits staring into a mug of ale trying to calculate exaclty how much he has drank when something amazing happens.  It happens quite often to the sturdy little smith, but is no less amazing every time.  One mug becomes two!  Overjoyed and full of excitement Durgen yells to the barkeep.

"Dijd I orders anosher mu-hg?  I don't rememer orders anozer!?  Whish onez of youz ish payin'?"

With a loud burp and an over exertion of mirth Durgen falls pron on the tavern floor.

"Howd me ends up in beds?"

Peaceful blackness rolls over the Durgen.


----------



## Northman (May 25, 2004)

Morcano, I've had a lot of people interested in playing both here on the boards and off.  So I'm just accepting players as they give me their character names, races, and classes.  Basically I'm taking that as an indicator that they are dedicated to play in the campaign every Tuesday night from 5:30 to 9:00 PM Pacific on Openrpg.

Usually there's a shakeup in the first few weeks where one or two people see that the time or gamestyle doesn't work and openings appear.  So if you miss round one, there's always round two.


----------



## Aguirre (May 25, 2004)

Alright, let's try this:

Rolban Lathaeriel of Veogwyn
Human
Fighter 4


The young blonde man, clad up to his neck in shining plate, makes his way wearily along the road.  His face is bruised, and dried blood is speckled on his battle-scarred armor.  Behind him, he drags a military saddle and a heavy sack, while under his other arm he holds a winged helm in the shape of a dragon's gaping maw.  Even from a distance, he can be heard grumbling and cursing.


----------



## Aguirre (May 25, 2004)

Northman,

I've sent several e-mails to you, and they all seem to have been returned.  When you get a chance, could you send me an e-mail, and I can use it to reply?


----------



## Loser4773 (May 25, 2004)

The ringing in Durgen's head reminds him of the task at hand.  He awakes to find himself in his room and severly hung over.  Grabing his tools and heading for the smithy Durgen tries to shake the fog from his vision so his hammer falls strike true.

"Today is the day," he excitedly mutters to himself, "I finish me work on Skullsmaher!"  His pace quickens at the mention of his task.

For five long years Durgen has slaved away in smithing a weapon designed by his ancestors.  It took several years just to gain the proper amount of the material know as adamantite to fit the design of the weapon.  Patients and hard work has paid off in full.  All enemies of dwarves beware!


----------



## Northman (May 26, 2004)

Aguire, what's your email adress?


----------



## Northman (May 26, 2004)

Oh, and Aguirre, I love your description!

Loser, nice one too.


----------



## evandariel (May 26, 2004)

I might be interested in playing in this camp, if there's room. Leme know.


----------



## Northman (May 26, 2004)

Sorry, I have definitely maxed out.


----------



## Aguirre (May 26, 2004)

It's boorassa at peoplepc dot com, though I talked to you earlier re: half-ogres through another address.


----------



## Aguirre (May 27, 2004)

Ok, substitution for Rolban:

Walfilbalf
Human
Fighter 4

Walfilbalf is a huge, barrel-chested, mountain of a man, with a great bulbous nose and tiny ears that stick out from the side of his head.  His mouth is spread into a wide, toothy, good-natured smile. His hair is red and unruly, and his round and pleasant face is framed by mutton-chop sideburns.  His huge forearms are covered with course red hair, as are most visible parts of his body.

A patchwork set of steel plate is stretched accross his tremendous frame, held on with numerous straps and buckles.  On his back is an overstuffed pack, almost larger than himself, filled with what looks like enough provisions to equip an army.  Torches, a shovel, a barrel, ropes, javelins, and more, all held precariously in place by rope and good luck.


----------



## Zildrax (May 28, 2004)

Northman, it seems email between us is not working at all. I have no clue if you are getting my emails, but if you have sent any to me since the one asking which god my character worshipped, I haven't gotten them. I just got a second copy of that mail today, and it says it was sent Sunday, so I am quite convinced that email at this moment is rather messed up. *chuckles*

Do you think you could download an instant messenger and we could try and talk (and send any needed files) through that? At this point I don't trust email to actually deliver anything I send.


----------



## Northman (May 28, 2004)

I have MS Messenger.

I hope its not my end that's messing up.  It would be a first, but possible.  There's a virus going around right now.


----------



## Zildrax (May 28, 2004)

I'm not having email trouble with anybody else at the moment...but it could still be my side acting screwy, it wouldn't be the first time. 

MS messenger, okay, I'll go download that.


----------



## Zildrax (May 28, 2004)

Alright, all downloaded and ready, says you are offline right now though. I'll look for you later, hope I catch you soon. *smiles*


----------



## Jackahue (May 30, 2004)

Ehm... I'm gonna hafta back outta this campaign...  I just started to read through that 13 Kingdoms pdf, and I just dun have the time or patience to read all o' it and whatnot. Sorry, dude, didn't mean to take up space. -_-


----------



## Northman (May 30, 2004)

You only need to read the parts that pertain to you.  Don't worry about the rest for now.

But no problem.  Good gaming where ever you end up!


----------



## Emiricol (May 30, 2004)

I'd echo Northman's sentiments.  Read the part on your race, the part on your country of origin, the write-up of the god you pick (based on portfolio and domains). So far talking 3-4 pages.

 Then if you have time, read the narrative of the history in the back, but not essential.  Glance over recent events in your country of origin in the timeline advancement forum here in the T13K part of the boards.

 Badabing.


----------



## Eroria (May 31, 2004)

So, are we starting this tuesday (tomorrow)? (hope!)


----------



## Aguirre (May 31, 2004)

Eroria said:
			
		

> So, are we starting this tuesday (tomorrow)? (hope!)




It says June 1st in the 'Edge of the Wild' campaign thread (right beneath this one).


----------



## Eroria (May 31, 2004)

So it does... I'd completely missed that entire thread.


----------



## Zildrax (May 31, 2004)

Eroria, I tossed you an email. Just incase you missed it. *smiles*


----------



## Northman (May 31, 2004)

I've sent you each an email, but I'll put it here too:

Hi guys,

Well, our official campaign website it up!  Check it out and let me know what you think.  I need a couple of things from you guys to complete it though.  I need a little blurb about your character to go on the characters page.  It should be 3 to 5 sentences long with a quote from your character.  I'll adjust them for space as needed.  I also need a similar blurb about yourself for the players page.  If you don't send me either I'll just make something up.  

On the front page will be weekly news and quotes.  I just threw somethings up there for now.  Oh, and if you want a different picture for your character just send it to me.

Check out the variant rules section for a new rule I'm using for your charaters.  It should be pretty cool.  As I identify other variant rules I'll post them.

I hope you're all having a great Memorial Day.  Remember those fallen veterans who gave it all for us!  BBQ something in their name!  

See ya tomorrow,
Brian
Northman

website: www.geocities.com/theedgeofthewild


----------



## Zildrax (Jun 1, 2004)

Eeep! Goodness gracious, that lizard picture looks nothing like Zerash at all. *laughs* I actually have a picture of him in it's concept stages, or rather, a generic priest of Naeron I decided to make him look almost exactly like, but it's kind...well, concepty looking at the moment. When it's done I'll ask my father to change a few things and we can stick a version of that up there.

In the meantime, let me see if I can find another picture to use besides that insanely overly buff dinosaur of a lizard...*chuckles*


----------



## Aguirre (Jun 1, 2004)

The picture of Walf isn't exactly what I see in my head either, but then again, there aren't a lot of pictures out there that would match his description.


----------



## Zildrax (Jun 1, 2004)

Er, also, I've sent 2-3 emails to you Northman, with my character data and all that. Since my HP and AC are unlisted, I assume you haven't gotten them? I haven't gotten any email from ya either.


----------



## Northman (Jun 1, 2004)

Glad to see everyone is enjoying all the hard work I put into creating the website.    

I'll change Zerash's pic.  I'm sorry about Walf's pic, but it was the best I could find.  These are just placeholders until you guys come up with something different.

I fixed Zerash's ac and hit points.


----------



## Aguirre (Jun 1, 2004)

Heh, did I forget to mention the site looks really good?     

I'll try and keep an eye open for a pic that fits, but I'm not holding my breath.  People may have to... *gasp* use their imaginations.  But let's hope it doesn't come to that.

Another thing I'll do is come up with some sort of bio paragraph for Walf.  Not sure about the quote.  Might be better to just let it come naturally.


----------



## Zildrax (Jun 1, 2004)

Ehehe, thank you, it's a cool website. I'll try and get that small description and quote to you. Although the quote may wait till after the first session so I get a feel for the character...or die. *chuckles*


----------



## evandariel (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm posting this here and in the adventure post itself. Northman, I know you are full, but I am dying to play and available tonight, so I do have a fourth level character drawn up, and if someone misses the game and you decide to allow someone else in, I'll be around tonight. Leme know if you want to see the character also.


----------



## Kognus (Jun 2, 2004)

Hi Everybody,

I just got my Internet turned on in my new house and am ready to bring my ranger hobgoblin to the fight. Can't wait to do some R/P with everyone. Cya tonight.

Great new site NM. I like the Rep points.


----------



## Northman (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks.  It's straight out of the New World Press module.  I think it's going to add another fun element to character actions.

"You shot your friend in the back, causing her to fall into the pit and die.  Negative one reputation point."  

Hmmm.  This would have come in handy a couple of years ago...


----------



## Aguirre (Jun 2, 2004)

What's the password?


----------



## Eroria (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey (had a great time)

I liked the blurb you made up for Eroria. 

For my player bio, "Corrie currently spends her days doing typical temp work: pouring over a combination of old Soviet military documents and a database of up to date world satellite images. The pay isn't great, but the excitment -- car chases involving gunfire on the first day -- makes it a top-rate job!"


----------



## Eroria (Jun 2, 2004)

Oh, and Northman. I forgot to ask you about it during the game. That ring I'd found in the last game I played of the old campaign... were you able to find anything on it in your old notes?


----------

